# Bath To Shower Conversion #2



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Started this one today after I broke down...got towed to my friends garage/tire store to get the fuel pump replaced.
Things where going well for a minute on the tear out...can you see the problem?(not really a problem but extra work)


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems like you might have to move some water lines, or install a slightly smaller base.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

copper through the floor has to be moved for a 5' shower


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

bust up the floor and move them, charge it to the game


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> bust up the floor and move them, charge it to the game


 Hard price job...cant add anything....well i could but its not that big a deal.....1.5 hrs work. I would rather stick to my price and be a hero:laughing: very good old people...offered me to eat dinner with them.:thumbsup: 
I figured a day anyway to tear the old one out took 1 hr:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Replacing the fuel pump with tow truck bill = 500.00 With my "man with a good dog discount":jester:


----------



## Neplumber (Mar 12, 2010)

Shouldn't be too hard to move those lines, only an extra few inches


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I got the concrete broke out around them today and will ove them tomorrow.......and the ones in the second pic are going down the wall to a garden tub.....move those too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

It was a tough day but enjoyable. No major issues. Tomorrow I should be finshed and post the end result pics.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks great, TM, what did you use to level the base?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Looks great, TM, what did you use to level the base?


First off the slab was in bad shape,It was already a very large hole in the slab and I made it even bigger by moving the water lines. The concrete finishers didn't float it at all in that area near the tub box. I chipped all that out semi flat. The tile was about 1/4" thick stuck directly on the slab with no underlayment. It wasn't in good shape either. 
The marble pan was 32.5" wide and the bathtub was only 30" total wide. That meant I would either hafta cut the tile and let the base sit down onto the slab or bring the slab up to the height of the tile.
I decided to kill two birds with one stone and use some self leveling floor patch. You can do a whole room if you want. You just mix it up with a 1/2" drill and paddle mixer bit and it gets almost like a thin pancake batter.
You have 10 minutes to pour it out and kinda spread it into the proper thickness and then it starts to lay down and harden's off in about 2 hrs at most. I think you can lay tile over it in about 4 hrs depending on the weather.
Its great stuff,big box sells a couple different qualities of it. Guy at big box said the cheaper stufff doesn't lay down flat by itself like the top quality mix does. They keep it with the grout and tile shiot in the stores if you go looking for some. It costs about 36.00 for a bag that will cover 25 sq ft 1/4" thick.
For fine tuning I use a house shingle and mastic.....with the floor leveling stuff it doesn't take much to level the base and a tar shingle is easy to slip under. The base weighs about 250 pounds so its not going to moveonce it all is set and together.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Good work, you pass. Im not sure if I like the way the marble goes around the showerhead, wadda you think?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Good work, you pass. Im not sure if I like the way the marble goes around the showerhead, wadda you think?


 You know...I dont either but it does eliminate any and all paint/drywall work. When I left today all they hafta do is wait for the silicone to dry basically. I hafta go back and adjust the temp limit and install a grab bar. its not good to install the grab bar until the mastic sets up.
I showed these people the pics from the last job and they said...."Thats what we want just like thats sir" and I explained about the box out and she liked it You know how peeps are:laughing: what i think looks good and what they like are somtimes two different things. I tell ya they looked like kids on christmas morning when they came and looked at it.  And I'm happy they are happy. he said its good to know people still do what they say they will do on a handshake.....I didn't even write a contract.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Looks good. What brand of shower walls and base and cost of unit if you don't mind.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

express said:


> Looks good. What brand of shower walls and base and cost of unit if you don't mind.


Custom made cultured marble. Each piece is cut to fit. Around 1,000.00


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Now you got me thinking about doing some remodels.


----------



## jimmyb21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Good job, I love doing bath remodels!


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

Was that already a 2" drain under the slab? If it was, I'm jealous.

In my area, it is code for all drains under the slab to be 2" or over, but that doesn't mean crap out here. Every single tub to shower change out I have ever done has had a 1 1/2" drain under the concrete.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Nevada Plumber said:


> Was that already a 2" drain under the slab? If it was, I'm jealous.
> 
> In my area, it is code for all drains under the slab to be 2" or over, but that doesn't mean crap out here. Every single tub to shower change out I have ever done has had a 1 1/2" drain under the concrete.


 Its usually 2" here but i have found 1.5 and it works fine with those 2.5 gpm showerheads. Usually when we find a 1.5" drain its in a very old house and we can get an exception for a medical needs of the homeowner. In other words its not for looks or just a remodel...its a medical reason they need a shower.


----------

